# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հայա Աստծո գենեզիսը

## Մեղապարտ

......Հոգևոր զարգացումների մեջ շատ գաղտնիքներ կան, նրանցից մեկը, ըստ մեր պրպտում ների՝ Մեկ Էության ամբողջական և հավա- սարակշռված դոգմատն է՝ խտացված  հավաքական իմաստություն, ներկայացված դավանաբանական գաղափարախոսության մեջ  սահմանափակ քանակությամբ Աստվածների միջոցով:....

 Ի տարբերություն Հին Կտակարանում ներկայացված Յահվե աստծո,որի ով լինելը դեռևս հայտնի չէ, իսկ  ծագումնաբանության հիմնավորումը արված է խիստ պայ- մանական, Արարիչ Աստվածների և նրանց առաջնորդող Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո գենեզիսը և գործունեությունը ամբողջությամբ ներկայացված է շումերական և աքքադական աղբյուրներում: Շումերական և աքքադական Գերագույն Աստված ների ցուցակում կա մեկ Աստված, որին շումերները կոչում էին՝ Էա, իսկ աքքադ ները՝ Հայա, (ըստ Միլիտովսկու, Աֆանասևաի) նա դիցահավատամքային համա կարգում հայտնի է որպես շումերական Enki ,աքքադական Prinz Ea, Բաբելոնական Oannes , հունական Poseidon ,հռոմեական Neptun և եգիպտական Ptah:
Բնականաբար այս անունները մեզ համար շատ հետաքրքրական են ,բայց տես նենք, թե ի՞նչպես է Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստվածը  ներկայանում շումերական ավանդա պատումներում և ի՞նչ առաքելություն է իրականացնում երկրի վրա և արդյոք Էա/Հայան/ Էնկի Աստվածը կապվա՞ծ է մեր էթնոսի անվան և կենսակերպի հետ , կփորձենք հիմնավորել Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո էթնիկական պատկանելիությունը:    
Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստվածը  համարվում է շումերական ամեն ինչ ստեղծած Աստծո (մեր ընկալումներում Արարիչ Աստված) գահաժառանգը, որը երկիր է իջել Անունա կաների հետ միասին: 
Այսպիսին է Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո գենեզիսը ըստ շումերական և աքքադական ավանդապատումների :

                      Հայա Աստծո գենեզիսը 

Էա/Հայա/Էնկի  Աստծո հայրն էր՝ Ան Աստծվածը (մեր ընկալումներում Արարիչ Աստված), Էա/Հայա/Էնկի  Աստծո օրինական կինն էր՝ Նինկի Աստվածուհին՝ «Աշխարհի Տիրուհին»: 
Շումերական կնիքներից մեկի վրա այսպես է պատկերված Էա/Հայա/Էնկի  Աստվածը իր զավակաների հետ: 



Ներքո բերված  աստվածները միջագետքի ավանդապատումների մեջ համարվում են Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո ժառանգները: 

                                                 Զավակներ 

Ner.Gal, Gi.Bil, Du.Muzi, Mar.Duk, Nin.GischI.ZiddaI, Abu, Adapa, Anschan, Arazu, Asalleuhi, Enschag, Kulla, Lachar, Ninazadim, Ninsimug, Pecht, Suschkinbanda, Umütanku , Umutannak:

                                                       Դուստրեր 

Azimun, Nansche Nimmu, Ninsar, Nin.Agal, Ninkurra, Ninsutu, Ninti , Nintulla:

                                   Ադապի  (EN.MEN.DUR.AN.NA) սերունդ


Ուբարտուտու,Սաթի, Էնշի,Կունին, Մալուլու, Իրիդ, Էնկիմե, Մատուշալ, Լու Մաշ, Զիհուսուդրա-Նոյ 

                                Զիհուսուդրա/Նոյի որդի ,Հաբեթի սերունդ


                                         Թիրաս, Թորգոմ, Հայկ 

Ըստ միջագետքի դիցա համակարգի Հիսուն Անունականերին  ղեկավարում էին չորս ԴԻՆ.ԳԻՐ բարձրագույն աստվածները, ընտրված  «Արևի Ընտանիքի» 12 Աստվածների կողմից, Էա/ Հայան Աստվածը չորս ԴԻՆ.ԳԻՐ-ներից մեկն էր:
Էա/Հայա Աստծո գլխավորությամբ Անունակաները հիմնեցին առաջին կենտրոնը, որը ըստ շումերների կոչվեց  Էդե(ի)ն՝ «Արդարության տուն», Հին Կտակարանի Եդեմը, հայկական Դրախտը և լատինների  paradisus-ը, ավեստայի pairi.daêza-ը: 
......Էա/Հայա Աստվածը հետագա շումերական, աքքադական և բաբելոնա կան բոլոր ավանդապատումներում սկսեց հանդես գալ որպես Աշխարհի Պարոն- Էնկի, «էն-կի» բառացիորեն նշանակում է   «այն որ հողի կրող է »:    
......«Էնկի և Նինմահ, մարդու արարումը» ավանդապատումում ներկայաված է, թե ինչպես էր Էնկի/Էա/Հայա Աստվածը, փորձարարական եղանակով Էնգ(կ)ուր տարածքում ստեղծում օգնական մոդելին: Նրան այդ գործում օգնում է Նամմու նախամայրը, որը ծնել է բոլոր Մեծ Աստվածներին: Նամմու նախամորն են ուղղում բոլոր Աստվածները իրենց բողոքը և խնդրում են բարեխոսել Էնկի/Էա/Հայաի մոտ օգնական ստեղծելու համար , նախամայրը համոզում է էնկի/Էա/Հայա Ասծուն, խոստանում է, որ նրան օգնական ստեղծելու գործում կօգնեն Նինմահը,  Շուզի- անան, Նինիմադը, Նինբարան Նինմուգը ,Շարշարգաբան և Նինգունան աստված- ները, որոնք կկազմեն շրջան, երբ կստեղծվի նոր կյանքը:............
Շումերական ավանդապատումները շարունակում են ներկայացնել Էնկի/Հայա Աստծո գործունեությունը և պատմում են, որ Էնկի/Հայան կատարելագործեց «Լուլուին» ստեղծեց նրա համար ռեգեներացիայի հնարավորություն, այսինքն՝  «Լուլուն» ձեռք բերեց   սերունդ ունենալու կարողություն: Էնկին շատ զայրացավ երբ իմացավ ,որ Էնկի/Հայան Լուլու օգնականին ստեղծել է Անունակի պատկերով և տվել է նրան սերունդ ունենալու կարողություն: Էնլիլը մեղադրեց Էնկի/Հայաին ասելով, որ շուտով այդ օգնականը կկարողանա ինքնուրույն ճաշակել կյանքի պտուղը: ...........
Մենք չգիտենք թե շումերական Ան  Աստծո որդի Էնկի/Հայա «նաղաշը-օձը», ինչպես ստացավ Х և Y քրոմոսոմները, սակայն շումերական ավանդապատում- ների մեջ եղած տեղեկությունները մեզ թույլ են տալիս եզրակացնել, որ  Լուլու-Ադապի արարման մեջ կարևոր տեղ ունի նաև Էնկի/Հայա Աստծո կինը՝ Նինկին  (Damkin/Damgalnuna) : 
(հատվածներ)

----------

Boboloz (10.10.2010), Lion (10.10.2010), Sambitbaba (19.12.2010), Գիտունիկ (08.11.2018)

----------


## Boboloz

Ինչպես հասկացա մենք էլ հրեաների նման Շումերներից ենք վերցրել ..

----------


## Lion

Ավելի շուտ` հակառակը:

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

Հայոց Նանե Աստվածուհին,Շումերական Ինանան ա՞,կնախընտրեմ փաստեր տեսնել....

----------


## Lion

Միջագետքի հնագույն գրավոր աղբյուրների (“Ատրախասիս”, “Գիլգամեշ”) համաձայն *Հայա աստվածը* պաշտպանում է մարդկանց` լինելով մարդկային ցեղի փրկության նախաձեռնողն ու հովանավորը: Այա-Հայա աստվածուհու պաշտամունքի խորհրդով են առաջնորդվել նաև հայերը՝ “այա” կոչելով Մեծ մորը՝ նախամորը (Արցախի բարբառ):

Հայա (Այա, Էա) աստվածուհու պաշտամունքի *այլ վկայություններ ևս* կան առաջավորասիական հնագույն ժողովուրդների առասպելաբանության ու դիցաբանության մեջ: Այսպես. աքադական (բաբելա-ասորական) դիցաբանության մեջ արևի աստված Շամաշի կինը կոչվում է Այա: Մ.թ.ա. 3-րդ հազարամյակի սկզբներից Արաբական թերակղզուց Հյուսիսային Միջագետքում, իսկ այնուհետև Հարավային Միջագետքում հայտնված սեմական ցեղերը  շփման մեջ մտնելով Հայկական լեռնաշխարհի բնիկների՝ հայ-արմենների հետ, մշակութային այլ արժեքների հետ հավանաբար փոխ են առել նաև աստվածների, այդ թվում Հայա (Այա, Էա) աստծո պաշտամունքը:

Խեթական դիցարանում մեռնող-հառնող Տելեպինուս աստծո առջև դրված կենաց ծառը, որից կախված էր ոսկե գեղմը, կոչվում էր Էա: Իսկ հունական առասպելաբանության մեջ սրբազան ծառից կախված ոսկե գեղմը ձեռք բերելու համար հույն կտրիճները “Արգո” նավով արշավում են Արևի աստված Հելիոսի որդի Այետի (Այետես) երկիր՝ Էա: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, խեթական դիցարանում ոսկե գեղմով կենաց ծառն է կոչվում Էա-Այա, իսկ հունական դիցարանում սրբազան ծառի ու ոսկե գեղմի երկիրն է կոչվում Էա:

Հայոց հնագույն պետություններից մեկի՝ Արարատ--Ուրարտուի դիցարանում մ.թ.ա. 9-8-րդ դդ. դեռ պահպանվում են Այա-Հայա աստվածուհու պաշտամունքի հետքերը, հանձինս Այա աստվածուհու, որն արդեն սովորական աստվածուհի է:

Հայտնաբերված պատկերներից մեկում շումերները Հայա աստծուն պատկերել են ձեռքում բռնած սկիհով, որից *հոսում ու գետերն են թափվում երկու ջրաշիթեր:* Կնիքադրոշմներից մեկը (մ.թ.ա. 3-րդ հազարամյակի 2-րդ կես) ներկայացնում է աստվածների բնակավայրը: Պատկերված են աստվածներ (Էնկի, Ուտու, Ինաննա), լեռներ (հստակ երևում են լեռան երկու գագաթներ), կենաց ծառ, կենդանիներ և այլն: Աստվածներից Էնկի-Հայան պատկերված է *ոտքը լեռանը հենած և ուսերից սկիզբ առնող երկու ջրաշիթերով:*

Այսպիսով, արարչագործության մասին Առաջավոր Ասիայում ստեղծված հնագույն առասպելներն ու դիցաբանական զրույցները, որոնք հաճախ ոչ ամբողջական են ու կցկտուր, վկայում են, որ շատ վաղուց, մարդկության պատմության արշալույսին գոյություն է ունեցել Մայր Երկրի՝ հողի (նաև անդրաշխարհ) ու ջրի (Համաշխարհային օվկիանոս) Հայա (Էա, Այա) աստվածուհու (աստծո) պաշտամունքը: Ընդ որում  գրավոր աղբյուրների ուսումնասիրությունը թույլ է տալիս ասելու, որ շումերական, աքադական, խուրրի-հայկական և առաջավորասիական այլ ժողովուրդների  առասպելաբանության մեջ  հիշատակված Հայա  (Էա, Այա) աստծո տիրակալության տակ գտնվող Մայր Երկրի “աստվածների ու անմահների երկիրը”, ուր արարվել է նաև մարդը, Եփրատ ու Տիգրիս գետերի ակունքների շրջանն է, Հայկական լեռնաշխարհը:

_Ըստ Անժելա Տերյանի 
"Հայաստանը արարչագործության և քաղաքակրթության բնօրրան"
աշխատության_

----------

Moonwalker (03.12.2010), Sambitbaba (19.12.2010), Գիտունիկ (08.11.2018), Մեղապարտ (13.12.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մեկ կարևոր խդիր կա, որտեղ դիրքորոշումը հստակ չէ այդ թվում Ա.Տերյանի մոտ:
Հատվածային մոտեցման արդյունքում անհնար է  դառնում հասկանալ, դիցա հավատամքային համակարգի մեջ  առաջնայինը իգական սկիզբն է թե արական:
Եզրահանգում պետք է լինի, հակառակ դեպքում տեղի է ունենում փաստերի շարադրանք:Միջագետքի գրավոր ավանդապատումների մեջ Էնկի Էա Հայա աստվածը ներկայացնում է արական սկիզբը ,մեր դեպքում սա է կարևոր այս դրույթը պահպանված է նաև Հին Կտակարանում ,սկիզբը արական է այլ ոչ թե իգական:
Երկրորդ էտապում նոր հայտնվում է իգականը ,որը կարող է ունենալ ցանկացած անուն  սակայն  իգական սկիզբը նույնպես ներկայանում է արականի միջոցով և հանդես է գալիս իգական «այա»:
 Եւ մի կարևոր բան, Էկի աստծուն նվիրված պատկերների մեջ իրոք ներկայացված են երկու շիթ, որոնցից միայն մեկն է ջուր , երկրորդը խորհրդանշում է հուրը:
Սխալ են պատկերացնում բոլորը, որոնք չհասկանալով դիցաբանական դրույթը սկսված Կրամերից և վերջացրած Ա.Տերյանից  անխոջորեն կրկնում են 150 տարվա սխալը նույնությամբ:
Ահա այստեղ է մասնագետի խնդիրը ,կամ հասկանում է կամ չի հասկանում,կրկնում եմ շիթերից մեկը ներկայացնում է ջուրը մյուսը հուրը:
Տիգրիս և Եփրատ գետերը այդ շիթերի սխալ մեկնաբանման դրսևորումներն են:

----------

Գիտունիկ (08.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա եք բացել - շնորհակալություն:
Բայց ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, ավելի մոտ է կին-աստծո գաղափարը, եթե մենք որոշում ենք համարձակվել  սեռականորեն տարբերակել Աստծոն:
Եվ հնչողականությամբ էլ իրար ավելի համապատասխանում են  Հայա/Էա/Այա  անունները, քան` Հայա/Էա/Էնկի: Առավել ևս, որ անունների առաջին եռյակը կարելի է շարունակել. Հայա/Էա/Այա/Գայա/Գեյա: Սա մեկ անգամ ևս հաստատում է Լիոնի առաջադրած Մեծ Մոր` Նախամոր գաղափարը, չէ՞ որ Այա-Գայա-Գեյան նույնպես նախամայր է` հունական դիցաբանության մեջ, Մայր Երկիրը, որից էլ ծնվել է ամեն ինչ:
Ես, իհարկե, մասնագետ չեմ և չեմ պնդում, որ հենց այդպես է, որ կա. սա ընդամենը տրամաբանական մոտեցում է հարցին: Հնարավոր է, որ ճշմարիտը Դուք եք` հարգելի Մեղապարտ: Բայց, ի միջի այլոց, մի հարց այնուամենայնիվ ծագեց: Դուք գրում եք.




> "Միջագետքի գրավոր ավանդապատումների մեջ Էնկի Էա Հայա աստվածը ներկայացնում է արական սկիզբը ,*մեր դեպքում սա է կարևոր այս դրույթը պահպանված է նաև Հին Կտակարանում ,սկիզբը արական է այլ ոչ թե իգական:"*


Կարո՞ղ եք նշել, թե որտեղ:

Հ.Գ. Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչո՞ւ մեր, Հայոց Լեզուն զուրկ է սեռական տարբերակումից:

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Հետաքրքիր փաստ է նաև Ադապի Ադամի որպես էնկի էա Հայաի որդի լինելը ,Աստվածաին ծագում ունենալը

----------


## Գիտունիկ

շարունակությունը Լիոնի Միլհիստորի ֆորումում

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Հետաքրքիր փաստ է նաև Ադապի Ադամի որպես էնկի էա Հայաի որդի լինելը ,Աստվածաին ծագում ունենալը


Ասածս այն է որ Հայերը Աստվածային ծագում ունեն

----------


## Գիտունիկ

_տվեք հնարավորություն մարդուն կառավարելու Երկիրը ու նա ամեն ինչ կավերի,
Տվեք նույն բանը Աստծուն ու նա կարարի Սիրով ամեն բան:
Հայերը Արարող ազգ են,բայց ոչ բոլոր մարդիք են արժանի կոչվելու Արարողներ…_

*Կարեն Քյանդարյան*

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> ......Հոգևոր զարգացումների մեջ շատ գաղտնիքներ կան, նրանցից մեկը, ըստ մեր պրպտում ների՝ Մեկ Էության ամբողջական և հավա- սարակշռված դոգմատն է՝ խտացված  հավաքական իմաստություն, ներկայացված դավանաբանական գաղափարախոսության մեջ  սահմանափակ քանակությամբ Աստվածների միջոցով:....
> 
>  Ի տարբերություն Հին Կտակարանում ներկայացված Յահվե աստծո,որի ով լինելը դեռևս հայտնի չէ, իսկ  ծագումնաբանության հիմնավորումը արված է խիստ պայ- մանական, Արարիչ Աստվածների և նրանց առաջնորդող Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո գենեզիսը և գործունեությունը ամբողջությամբ ներկայացված է շումերական և աքքադական աղբյուրներում: Շումերական և աքքադական Գերագույն Աստված ների ցուցակում կա մեկ Աստված, որին շումերները կոչում էին՝ Էա, իսկ աքքադ ները՝ Հայա, (ըստ Միլիտովսկու, Աֆանասևաի) նա դիցահավատամքային համա կարգում հայտնի է որպես շումերական Enki ,աքքադական Prinz Ea, Բաբելոնական Oannes , հունական Poseidon ,հռոմեական Neptun և եգիպտական Ptah:
> Բնականաբար այս անունները մեզ համար շատ հետաքրքրական են ,բայց տես նենք, թե ի՞նչպես է Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստվածը  ներկայանում շումերական ավանդա պատումներում և ի՞նչ առաքելություն է իրականացնում երկրի վրա և արդյոք Էա/Հայան/ Էնկի Աստվածը կապվա՞ծ է մեր էթնոսի անվան և կենսակերպի հետ , կփորձենք հիմնավորել Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո էթնիկական պատկանելիությունը:    
> Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստվածը  համարվում է շումերական ամեն ինչ ստեղծած Աստծո (մեր ընկալումներում Արարիչ Աստված) գահաժառանգը, որը երկիր է իջել Անունա կաների հետ միասին: 
> Այսպիսին է Էա/Հայա/Էնկի Աստծո գենեզիսը ըստ շումերական և աքքադական ավանդապատումների :
> 
>                       Հայա Աստծո գենեզիսը 
> 
> ...


Սերվելով Աստվածներից Ես իրավունք ունեմ թագավորելու Աշխարհի վրա որպես Աստվածամարդ…

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Մահացու մեղքերը յոթն են: Այս մեղքերին հակադրվում են յոթ առաքինությունները: Դրանք են`
▪ հպարտություն           ▪ խոնարհություն
▪ նախանձ                      ▪ եղբայրասիրություն
▪ բարկություն               ▪ հեզություն
▪ ծուլություն                 ▪ աշխատասիրություն
▪ ագահություն              ▪ ողորմածություն
▪ որկրամոլություն      ▪ ժուժկալություն
▪ բղջախոհություն        ▪ ողջախոհություն

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Մահացու մեղքերը յոթն են: Այս մեղքերին հակադրվում են յոթ առաքինությունները: Դրանք են`
> ▪ հպարտություն           ▪ խոնարհություն
> ▪ նախանձ                      ▪ եղբայրասիրություն
> ▪ բարկություն               ▪ հեզություն
> ▪ ծուլություն                 ▪ աշխատասիրություն
> ▪ ագահություն              ▪ ողորմածություն
> ▪ որկրամոլություն      ▪ ժուժկալություն
> ▪ բղջախոհություն        ▪ ողջախոհություն


ՈՒզում եմ ասել որ պետքա համեստ լինել ցանկությունների մեջ,շատ բան պետք չէ մեզ

----------


## Գիտունիկ

ՄԱրԴՈՒՔ

Բաբելոնական Աստված Հայկական անունով

ՀԱՅԱ

Աքքադական Աստված Հայկական անունով

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ՄԱրԴՈՒՔ
> 
> Բաբելոնական Աստված Հայկական անունով
> 
> ՀԱՅԱ
> 
> Աքքադական Աստված Հայկական անունով


Շումերական "Էնումա Էլիշ"-ում, որը, դասելով իմ թարգմանած "Ձայն(Ձիան)" գրքի շարքին, կարելի է համարել առաջին գրական ատեղծագործություններից մեկն արարման մասին, Մարդուկը՝ Հայայի որդին է: Ու նաև, որքան հասկանում եմ, ընդհանրապես մարդկանց ստեղծելու միտքը հղանում է Մարդուկը, իսկ ստեղծում է նույն Հայան:


Շարունակելով անունների շարքը, ցանկացա քեզ տեղափոխել պարսկական "Ավեստայի" աշխարհը, որտեղ Ահուրա Մազդան (հայկական Արամազդը) ստեղծում է նախամարդուն, որի անունն էր, ոչ քիչ, ոչ շատ՝ *ՀԱՅՈՄԱՐԴ*: Հայոմարդին սպանում է Ահուրամազդա-Արամազդի թշնամին, Ահրիմանը (միգուցէ այս անվան արմատը հայերեն "ահ" բա՞ռն է...): Մահվան պահին Հայոմարդն ունենում է սերմնաժայթքում, այդպիսով ծնունդ տալով մարդկությանը: :Smile:

----------

Գիտունիկ (18.11.2018)

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Շումերական "Էնումա Էլիշ"-ում, որը, դասելով իմ թարգմանած "Ձայն(Ձիան)" գրքի շարքին, կարելի է համարել առաջին գրական ատեղծագործություններից մեկն արարման մասին, Մարդուկը՝ Հայայի որդին է: Ու նաև, որքան հասկանում եմ, ընդհանրապես մարդկանց ստեղծելու միտքը հղանում է Մարդուկը, իսկ ստեղծում է նույն Հայան:
> 
> 
> Շարունակելով անունների շարքը, ցանկացա քեզ տեղափոխել պարսկական "Ավեստայի" աշխարհը, որտեղ Ահուրա Մազդան (հայկական Արամազդը) ստեղծում է նախամարդուն, որի անունն էր, ոչ քիչ, ոչ շատ՝ *ՀԱՅՈՄԱՐԴ*: Հայոմարդին սպանում է Ահուրամազդա-Արամազդի թշնամին, Ահրիմանը (միգուցէ այս անվան արմատը հայերեն "ահ" բա՞ռն է...): Մահվան պահին Հայոմարդն ունենում է սերմնաժայթքում, այդպիսով ծնունդ տալով մարդկությանը:


Հայաի որդին Ադապ Ադամն էր նաեվ նույն Հայոմարդը ՞

----------

Sambitbaba (18.11.2018)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հայաի որդին Ադապ Ադամն էր նաեվ նույն Հայոմարդը ՞


Հղումը կտա՞ս:

----------


## Գիտունիկ

> Հղումը կտա՞ս:



*https://www.azg.am/AM/2016031824*

Դրախտի` Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում գտնվելու հայտնի վարկածով, որով Հայկական լեռնաշխարհը վկայակոչվում է որպես մարդկության նախահայրենիք, դրախտից սկիզբ առնող հայտնի չորս գետերից մինչեւ այժմ որոնվող Փիսոն եւ Գեհոն գետերն, ըստ Դ. Բաբայանի, Կուրն ու Արաքսն են:Նա Հին Կտակարանի համապատասխան հատվածը մատնացույց անելով` նաեւ Ավեստայից է վկայություն բերում, որտեղ ասվում է, թե արարիչ Ահուրա Մազդան բոլոր հողերից ու երկրներից առաջինն արիացիների տարածությունն է ստեղծել Դահիթյա (Արաքս) սքանչելի գետի մոտ, որից հետո արարել է առաջին մարդուն` Գայոմարտին, այս անունը, ըստ Դ. Բաբայանի, համահունչ է Հայոմարդ ինքնանվանման հետ:

----------


## Գիտունիկ

Հայա Աստծո անունը թարս կարդացվում է Յահ ու ահ

*http://www.milhistory.listbb.ru/view...t=275&start=15*

----------


## Գիտունիկ

_Ադապը ստացավ «ԿԻ.ԲՈւ.ԴՈւ» աղյուսակը, որը պարունակում էր թվային համակարգը հասկանալու սկզբունքը_

Դա բազմապատկման աղյուսակն ա

----------


## Varzor

> Հայա Աստծո անունը թարս կարդացվում է Յահ ու ահ
> 
> *http://www.milhistory.listbb.ru/view...t=275&start=15*


Եվ դա ի՞նչ է ցույց տալիս

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եվ դա ի՞նչ է ցույց տալիս


Որ Գիտունիկը թրոլ էր, ու արգելափակվեց ։)

----------

Varzor (26.02.2019)

----------


## Arjo

> Որ Գիտունիկը թրոլ էր, ու արգելափակվեց ։)


թրոլ չէր,ուղղակի Չուկը իր սովորության համաձայն արգելափագում է Արենին  ակտիվության համար

----------

